# frequency scaling problem[SOLVED]

## galic

i am trying to follow this guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml.

my system is a compaq presario x1000 with intel centrino.

apparently this should work to set the speed but when i look in my cpufreq directory i dont have scaling_setspeed

```

# echo -n userspace > scaling_governor

# echo -n 1000000 > scaling_setspeed
```

what am i doing wrong???

my cpufreq dir looks like this:

/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/

```

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    0 Mar 20 01:33 .

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    0 Mar 20 01:20 ..

-r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 Mar 20 01:33 affected_cpus

-r--------  1 root root 4096 Mar 20 01:33 cpuinfo_cur_freq

-r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 Mar 20 01:26 cpuinfo_max_freq

-r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 Mar 20 01:26 cpuinfo_min_freq

-r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 Mar 20 01:22 scaling_available_frequencies

-r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 Mar 20 01:33 scaling_available_governors

-r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 Mar 20 01:33 scaling_cur_freq

-r--r--r--  1 root root 4096 Mar 20 01:26 scaling_driver

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4096 Mar 20 01:26 scaling_governor

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4096 Mar 20 01:33 scaling_max_freq

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 4096 Mar 20 01:33 scaling_min_freq

```

and my kernel has this config.

```

  x x              [*] CPU Frequency scaling                                                      x x  

  x x              [ ]   Enable CPUfreq debugging                                                 x x  

  x x              < >   /proc/cpufreq interface (deprecated)                                     x x  

  x x                    Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->                             x x  

  x x              ---   'performance' governor                                                   x x  

  x x              <*>   'powersave' governor                                                     x x  

  x x              < >   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling                     x x  

  x x              <*>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor                                       x x  

  x x              <*>   CPU frequency table helpers                                              x x  

  x x              ---   CPUFreq processor drivers                                                x x  

  x x              <M> ACPI Processor P-States driver                                             x x  

  x x              < > AMD Mobile K6-2/K6-3 PowerNow!                                             x x  

  x x              < > AMD Mobile Athlon/Duron PowerNow!                                          x x  

  x x              < > AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!                                             x x  

  x x              < > Cyrix MediaGX/NatSemi Geode Suspend Modulation                             x x  

  x x              <*> Intel Enhanced SpeedStep                                                   x x  

  x x              ---   Built-in tables for Banias CPUs                                          x x  

  x x              < > Intel Speedstep on ICH-M chipsets (ioport interface)                       x x  

  x x              < > Intel SpeedStep on 440BX/ZX/MX chipsets (SMI interface)                    x x  

  x x              < > Intel Pentium 4 clock modulation                                           x x  

  x x              < > nVidia nForce2 FSB changing                                                x x  

  x x              < > Transmeta LongRun                                                          x x  

  x x              < > VIA Cyrix III Longhaul                                                     x x  

  x x              --- shared options                                                             x x  

  x x              [ ] /proc/acpi/processor/../performance interface (deprecated)
```

Last edited by galic on Sun Mar 20, 2005 11:07 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## inode77

Just set scalicaling_min_freq and scaling_max_freq to your desired frequencies and it should work without problems.

----------

## galic

mm tried that now 

```
 echo -n 600000 scaling_max_freq

echo -n 600000 scaling_min_freq 
```

but it didnt work

```
 grep "cpu MHz" /proc/cpuinfo

cpu MHz         : 1595.523

```

or am i doing something wrong?

im going to bed now il check back on this thread first thing tomorow morning  :Smile: 

----------

## Earthwings

 *galic wrote:*   

>   x x              < >   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling                     x x  

 

You forgot to compile support for the userspace governor.

----------

## inode77

Oops just overlooked it.

Preferably you make userspace your default governor.

```
Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->                             x x  
```

----------

## rmh3093

u sould actually not even compile in performance and powersave cause they are useless, set the default to use userspace select ondemand and then emerge cpudyn

----------

## Earthwings

 *rmh3093 wrote:*   

> u sould actually not even compile in performance and powersave cause they are useless, set the default to use userspace select ondemand and then emerge cpudyn

 

Eh, no. cpudyn requires powersave and performance governors, but has no idea what to do with ondemand.

----------

